# Größere Tasche als 24'er



## Kniesbüggel (9. Januar 2011)

Hi all...

Leider konnte ich mit Google nichts finden und auch hier im Buffed Forum bin ich nicht fündig geworden, deshalb meine Frage...

*Gibt es eine größere Juweliertasche als die 24'er ???*
Wenn ja, woher bzw. wer kann sie mir herstellen ?

Ich tippe mal stark auf nen Schneider...


Mach et joht !
Tschüss -=[ Kniesbüggel ]=-


----------



## CarpoX (9. Januar 2011)

Mir ist keine größere Edelsteintasche bekannt und auch in der Datenbank sind nur 20er und 24er, ich tippe also einfach mal, dass es keine größeren gibt.


----------



## Byte768 (10. Januar 2011)

Gibt es nicht, wurde immer wieder gefordert und keinen hats interessiert.
Eine Tasche für die Schneider Stoffe gibts auch nicht so wirklich...


----------

